# My new 38mm Tri Colour 1969 El Primero arrives tomorrow!



## jsj11

Hope I can sleep tonight, as tomorrow my new 38mm Tri Colour 1969 El Primero is due to arrive (at least I hope it does!) 

Before I started visiting the forums, about 2 years ago I saw one in an AD and whilst I had heard of Zenith watches, I didnt know they were a top class make. I was just about to buy a Tudor Heritage (which actually my wife bought for me as an anniversary gift) and saw the El Primero and instantly fell in love. When i enquired about the price - it was out of the mrs' budget range so it was put straight back.

I started to educate myself more about watches about 3 months ago and have since bought quite a sizable collection, but all of them in the sub $1100 category and I had promised myself that I would stick to these as you can get some really good watches at this price point - it also kept the mrs quiet when another watch came in the mail.

However, I had still been lusting after the '69 El Primero, but as it was over 5-7k (at its cheapest) I just put it to the back of my mind. Then a couple of weeks ago I noticed a thread on here about it being $4800 on Ashford which is a major deal in my book and I knew I would kick myself if I didnt go for it. By then I had started to read about the Striking 10th, which at 42mm sounded like it would fit my 7 & a half inch wrists better - also pretty much every thread about it, someone will ask whether it is too small and then there will be loads of people saying 42mm is better etc etc.

So a quick search led me to find a Striking 10th at $6500 on Joma - again an amazing deal, given the MSRP. I was just about to press buy, when I stopped myself as I realised I really need to try them both on if I am to drop that sort of money. A trip to the local AD beckoned but secretly I knew that the 42mm Striking 10th was the one that I would go for and I would find a way to justify to myself that the extra $1700 was worth it. Anyway, was really surprised to find that when I tried them both on, I felt that the aesthetics of the 42mm just didnt look right and dare I say it, looked far too big. The 38mm, however, looked just right on my wrist - even though I would guess they are considered big'ish wrists and handle an Omega PO very nicely. The 38mm is plenty big enough and has a much more balanced aesthetic and fits in with the "vintage" look. I had also been mesmerised by the movement of the chrono hand of the Striking 10th on the net, but in person, it was slightly weird looking and didn't make me as in awe as it was when I saw a video of it.

The AD couldn't get anywhere near the prices on the net, so off I toddled back home and promptly ordered the 38mm, and even got free shipping to Malaysia thrown in when I talked to one of Ashfords online customer service guys. 

So this week I have been reading every scrap I can find out about the watch on the net (surprisingly little, actually) and was even heartened to see that Ashford had upped their own price to $5600 and knew I had made the right choice.

So I am off to Europe for a couple of weeks tomorrow night and praying that it arrives tomorrow in the day time, like UPS says it will. 

I will post some pics when on the way to the airport and hopefully dispel all those myths that a 38mm watch on a large'ish wrist is just plain wrong. The size wears much larger than it is because of the lack of outer bezel which tend to make bigger watches look smaller on the wrist. 

Thanks for reading this far, couldn't help myself as I know that people on this forum will appreciate why I am so excited as I am guessing most of my friends and colleagues will just not understand and I guess most wont have even heard of Zenith - the good thing about that is that the Mrs wont have heard of them either and wont suspect that it is a watch I paid a lot more than a thousand bucks for : )

Fingers crossed


----------



## D N Ravenna

Looking forward to the pictures!

Good luck,

Dan


----------



## jsj11

It arrived on time and jolly happy I am too 

Exactly as ordered and it looks as beautiful in real life as it does in pics. The size is perfect too.

Here are a couple if pics. More to follow.


----------



## jsj11

Some more pics on the train on way to the airport


----------



## miro6666

real beauty, wear it with pride.


----------



## jsj11

miro6666 said:


> real beauty, wear it with pride.


Thanks, I am doing just that. Loved that the mrs thought that it was another of my sub $1000 watches, she had no idea  She just thinks that I am mad, which is fine by me if I can get away with it.


----------



## frigiliana

Gorgeous , it's back on offer over at the shop you bought it from if anybody is lucky enough to have the cash . Unfortunately that doesn't include me ohhum


----------



## Fantasio

*Congratulations!*

Excellent choice, I'd say. :-d


----------



## movet22

Cheers on the pickup! Mine ships from ashford on thursday and I hope to be sporting it this weekend! It looks great on you! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Daverino

Beautiful watch. I'm considering one myself. Quick question-- are the lugs brushed or polished (or brushed with polished bevels)? I feel like I've seen pics online where they're all polished. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## estrickland

Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## natesen

Love it, congrats!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jsj11

Daverino said:


> Beautiful watch. I'm considering one myself. Quick question-- are the lugs brushed or polished (or brushed with polished bevels)? I feel like I've seen pics online where they're all polished. Thanks for sharing!


They are brushed on the top of the lugs and polished at the sides. The very thin bezel is polished


----------



## hanz079

Beautiful.
Wear in in good health.
Glad to know there are Zenith fans in Malaysia.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Man, that's beautiful 
So you have over 7 inch wrist and this is 38mm

Congrats!


----------



## Fantasio

Not on my watch, all 38 mm models I've handled have been all polished. I thought that only 42 mm versions have partly brushed lugs.

Just checked this from Zenith web site, now even 38 mm models seem to have brushed lugs. Reference numbers exactly same as my watch, one totally polished and the other partly brushed. A recent change maybe... :think:



jsj11 said:


> They are brushed on the top of the lugs and polished at the sides. The very thin bezel is polished


----------



## jsj11

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Man, that's beautiful
> So you have over 7 inch wrist and this is 38mm
> 
> Congrats!


Yeah it was a surprise to me that it fits so well. My wrists are at their smallest 7 and a half inches and if it's a hot day then I have measured them at 7 and three quarters. So anyone that was shying away from the 38mm take another look as it really works for me.

It's a throwback to an old watch and the 42mm looks too big and looks forced to make it bigger. The old school style suits 38mm much better


----------



## Alex_TA

Beautiful. I'm surprised you have not got 42mm though.


----------



## hanz079

Have they started delivering the 42mm tri colour subdial non striking 10th model?
Been eyeing that one...


----------



## Ipromise

Beautiful - that's my grail watch! I applaude your choice of the 38mm too. With a small bezel the watch wears much larger. I have a feeling this large watch trend will die off eventually (anyone want to buy a Hummer?).


----------



## jsj11

MeatHanky said:


> Beautiful - that's my grail watch! I applaude your choice of the 38mm too. With a small bezel the watch wears much larger. I have a feeling this large watch trend will die off eventually (anyone want to buy a Hummer?).


yeah that did influence my decision a little but more than anything is that it looks so much better than the 42mm on the wrist but also in actual aesthetics.


----------



## DECO665

Purchased the same watch about three months ago and went through the same exact process you did. 

Originally, before physically trying on any of the watches I thought that the 42mm would be the right size (7" wrist). I took a trip to Tourneau to try both of them on for comparison. Turned out that they only had the 42mm on hand. Thought I thought the 42mm would be the way to go, like you said, it just didn't look right. Too big, too clunky and overall not proportioned correctly. I ended up just ordering the 38mm without even trying it on. Turned out to be perfect.

Ditto on the lack of info on the internet regarding the El Primero. I too was stunned to find so little written about it. In the end though this is exactly what I've come to love about the watch. It is a truly stunning piece with such an amazing movement. People know very little about it yet Zenith and the El Primero itself have such a history. Almost like a hidden treasure for only those who know about it. 

Wear it in good health!


----------



## Monsieur

Even though this watch is beautiful, I would never buy it because its only 38mm. I'd prefer a 42 mm watch even though I have skinny girl wrists. I'm stupid, I know.


----------



## jsj11

Monsieur said:


> Even though this watch is beautiful, I would never buy it because its only 38mm. I'd prefer a 42 mm watch even though I have skinny girl wrists. I'm stupid, I know.


That's what I thought, until you get it on your wrist and all of that "size'ist" nonsense goes out the window and you realise it just looks so right - I thought I preferred the big watches until this hit my wrist. It was a moment of perfect clarity

As they say, never say never


----------



## fareastcoast

Wow, $4800 for this piece is a ridiculously good deal. Did it come with papers and warranty?


----------



## jsj11

fareastcoast said:


> Wow, $4800 for this piece is a ridiculously good deal. Did it come with papers and warranty?


It came with everything, Ashford are a reputable grey market dealer and this was on their deals of the week a few weeks back. If you check them out now they have a load of Zenith El Primeros at prices similar to what I paid. There was a lovely sunburst blue dial one a couple of days ago when I looked


----------



## jsj11

Just checked and they have my one again. Snap it up if you can. It is just so beautiful, I can't take my eyes off it when I am wearing it and even when it is In my watch drawer.

Moderator's editing note: Please do not discuss grey market prices - it does not help our forum sponsors (decision of both moderators, please refer to forum sticky on the subject). Thanks!


----------



## jsj11

No blue sunburst one left by the looks of things. If you are outside the US I recommend you use their live chat function and ask for free shipping as I did and they sent via FedEx for free which was a real result. Larry there was super helpful


----------



## SOG

jsj11 said:


> It came with everything, Ashford are a reputable grey market dealer and this was on their deals of the week a few weeks back. If you check them out now they have a load of Zenith El Primeros at prices similar to what I paid. There was a lovely sunburst blue dial one a couple of days ago when I looked


Really nice watch,

By the way, I am confused... what does "Grey Market Dealer" stand for? For my understanding, it's some company that buy directly from the source without getting from the official sale channels? Is that correct? Because I used to think Grey Market goods are related to smuggling... or someone tried to avoid import tax... Are they related ?


----------



## D N Ravenna

No smuggling. They get it from dealers who are getting rid of stock. Typically, agreements from the dealer and mfg'er limit lowering prices, so they sell to grey market dealers. Better prices, typically, but no warranty support. You have to chose what is right for you.

Regards,

Dan


----------



## 3leggedpony

I was on live chat with Ashford earlier and they said that they are now an AD for Zenith, that they can stamp the warranty card as such and the Manufacturer's Warranty does apply to their Zenith sales. That isn't the case for some of their other brands but they claim that it does apply to Zenith. Is that right?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I have my doubts. They are not listed on the Zenith website as an authorized retailer. Of course, this might be an update problem (i.e. they became one recently and the info has not yet been added) but at the price knockdowns that they are offering, I would not think that this is the case.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## 3leggedpony

So I got my watch from Ashford (will post pics when I change the strap) and the warranty card was stamped as in the picture below. Is this legitimate?


----------



## D N Ravenna

3leggedpony said:


> So I got my watch from Ashford (will post pics when I change the strap) and the warranty card was stamped as in the picture below. Is this legitimate?


My sentiments mirror Hartmut's, but before you get too worried, why don't you email Zenith and ask them? It may take some time to get a response, but Ashford is reputable, so if there is any issue, I am sure they will take care of you.

Now go enjoy your watch!

;-)

Dan


----------



## edb4164

3leggedpony said:


> So I got my watch from Ashford (will post pics when I change the strap) and the warranty card was stamped as in the picture below. Is this legitimate?


Looks like that's stamped by Zenith themselves. That seems pretty good to me!


----------



## jsj11

The El Primero gets a new strap to give it a totally new look that gives it a more casual feel


----------



## Fantasio

Nice, looks a bit like my Rios rallye strap.



jsj11 said:


> The El Primero gets a new strap to give it a totally new look that gives it a more casual feel


----------



## jsj11

Fantasio said:


> Nice, looks a bit like my Rios rallye strap.


Looks much better than the Rios rallye strap I bought which to be honest felt and looked rather cheap. Nice work with yours, looks great with the the El Primero


----------



## eboy2003

Beautiful watch. I too purchased one from Ashford. How's your watch's accuracy? Mine seems -14s per day, which is a bit more than I expected. The movement is original 400, not 400Z listed on current Zenith website. I heard original 400 has been discontinued 10 years ago and all new 400 movements are supposed to be 400Z. Anyone know how to figure out the manufacture year from the serial number? I'm wondering if I need to send my watch to Zenith for servicing.


----------



## Fantasio

According to my measurements from +2 to +4 secs/day.



eboy2003 said:


> How's your watch's accuracy?


----------



## dreamchrono

This looks great with a Drivers strap. I think I will have to add one to my watch! I bought mine some time ago but it sits most of the time in a watch winder as I normally wear my Captain Winsor. I just like the deeper case.


----------



## Vaxe

A running chrono will interfere with time keeping. With stopped chrono, it should be around +/- 4 secs per day. If 15 bothers you, you can send it in for a simple regulation.

All 1969 reads 400 on the movement. There is no version of this watch with a 400Z stamp. If the topside of the lugs is brushed, then you have a late 2012-2013 model. The original is entirely polished. Enjoy!



eboy2003 said:


> Beautiful watch. I too purchased one from Ashford. How's your watch's accuracy? Mine seems -14s per day, which is a bit more than I expected. The movement is original 400, not 400Z listed on current Zenith website. I heard original 400 has been discontinued 10 years ago and all new 400 movements are supposed to be 400Z. Anyone know how to figure out the manufacture year from the serial number? I'm wondering if I need to send my watch to Zenith for servicing.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Vaxe said:


> All 1969 reads 400 on the movement. There is no version of this watch with a 400Z stamp.


Then either the company used old stock of the 400 movement or they decided for the sake of staying as close to the original as possible to drop the Z and make a note that all watches of that reference that need spare parts get them according to 400Z specifications. It would be interesting to know how many teeth the escapement wheel has on that model.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Vaxe

In my opinion, Zenith has never been very open (or honest) on their technology.
As the 400Z was released ~a decade ago, it seems improbable this is the 400. How they plan for watchmakers to discern this from the other readily modern 400B is a mystery as well.

This reminds of the time when Dufour advertised the Alchron Stratos as a solid chunk of alchron, then it ended up being just Alchron plated over a grey Ti/Al case. A year goes by and the model suddenly disappeared from catalogs.



Hartmut Richter said:


> Then either the company used old stock of the 400 movement or they decided for the sake of staying as close to the original as possible to drop the Z and make a note that all watches of that reference that need spare parts get them according to 400Z specifications. It would be interesting to know how many teeth the escapement wheel has on that model.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


----------



## HoganB

So I might also want to pull the trigger on this watch. There has been a bit of discussion on whether ashford is reputable. Where does everyone stand on this matter that has bought from them. Am I good to go?

Regards


----------



## D N Ravenna

HoganB said:


> So I might also want to pull the trigger on this watch. There has been a bit of discussion on whether ashford is reputable. Where does everyone stand on this matter that has bought from them. Am I good to go?
> 
> Regards


Please PM him with the information.

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## godsrival

Hi JSJ11,

I was just wondering if you zenith el primero also suffers from some defects on the date windows like the picture below taken from my zenith el primero.

















The red chrono second hands paint also suffers uneven color if seen slightly from the side angle such as below picture.









It would be appreciated if you can share with me. Thanks


----------



## Jaqesq

godsrival said:


> Hi JSJ11,
> 
> I was just wondering if you zenith el primero also suffers from some defects on the date windows like the picture below taken from my zenith el primero.
> 
> View attachment 1405501
> 
> 
> View attachment 1405502
> 
> 
> The red chrono second hands paint also suffers uneven color if seen slightly from the side angle such as below picture.
> 
> View attachment 1405504
> 
> 
> It would be appreciated if you can share with me. Thanks


Looked long and hard at my 1969...had to break out the loupe but finally found maybe some light brush marks on the very bottom of my date window. I never noticed it before, and still can't really see it with the naked eye. If irregularities are obvious on yours then maybe Zenith can do something about it.


----------



## timenut

godsrival, you are bound to find imperfections if you inspect any watch under such a magnification. Take it easy and enjoy your beautiful watch.


----------



## godsrival

Hi Jaqesq, thank you for sharing with me. It seems that yours only suffers a little bit on the bottom side of the date window. Can't spot any black spot on the other sides of the date window from your pictures. It is quite good actually since the bottom of the date window is not that visible to the eyesight when you look at our watch because of the angle. My zenith suffers from this imperfection on the top side and right hand side of the date window, which are very visible everytime I looked at my watch.

@timenut: I somehwat agree but this defects are very visible to the naked eye. I took my photos using iphone5 camera and crop it. I did not use any macro lenses or some other magnification. I think luxury timepieces needs to have a craftmanship in finishing and detailing, this is what separates them from any other non luxury watches. Of course there any many other things too that separates them but craftmanship is one of those things.


----------



## jsj11

Just looked at mine and the date window does have a black line in the inner insert but looks pretty uniform to me and not all over the place like your pic. Had to look very hard to see it though - would never have noticed it if you hadn't pointed it out.the red second hand looks fine to me, though not sure what it would look like through a loupe. Actually, when I did get the watch I looked for imperfections thu a loupe and couldn't find any, so I guess I was lucky.


----------



## catlike

godsrival said:


> Hi JSJ11,
> 
> I was just wondering if you zenith el primero also suffers from some defects on the date windows like the picture below taken from my zenith el primero.
> 
> The red chrono second hands paint also suffers uneven color if seen slightly from the side angle such as below picture.
> 
> It would be appreciated if you can share with me. Thanks


Oh good, I see you are back after posting on the "under the microscope" thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/zen...-microscope-82-pics-806063-7.html#post7455585

Whilst I think that viewing watches under a lot of magnification is not always wise and will usually lead to disappointment, it is obvious that your date window flaw could be seen with the naked eye and as such - is unacceptable in my view. You also said that the other one in the AD store was worse, I do not understand how an AD could be selling watches in this condition unless they were significantly discounted. Even then, surely they should have been shipped back to the manufacturer? Were you given a price to take the flaws?

That under the microscope thread gave me the willies because there were a couple of issues in it where the flaw had to be visible without a high powered microscope. I checked my Striking 10th under 10x magnification and it was perfect. Any more than that and I don't care.

To the OP - have you tried any more straps on yours? I definitely want to dress mine down a bit. I tried a black carbon fibre look strap with red stitching I had lying around and it doesn't look too bad, I don't particularly like the CF look and I think a white stitch or a brown sporty strap would look better.


----------



## catlike

Here are some quick macro pics of my date window. Sorry - I didn't clean it or use a tripod.

You will see that the left & right sides are perfect but there is a small smudge or mark on the top & bottom frames. I can live with that as I don't see it normally, but the pics you posted are much worse.


----------



## godsrival

Hi Catlike,

That watch of yours is superb. I can't spot any of defects on the windows date from your picture. I wish mine was perfect like yours.

The Zenith that i got the first time is the worst one. The picture that I posted here was the first Zenith that i got. The first Zenith was already replaced by the other Zenith that they had. The second Zenith is slightly better. It still has the same defects but smaller and not very obviously seen by naked eye. I wouldn't blame the AD for this defect as they might not inspect every single incoming watches in details, however they told me that they will certainly inform the supplier about this issue. 

I have some other watches too in my collection and some of them is cheaper than Zeniths range, such as my Corum Admirals Cup GMT 44mm. But none of my other watches suffer from any defects like this. Of course they do have flaws too when observed using a loupe, but none of them are as bad as the Zenith date window. I believe the Zenith date window was chipped by some sharp items during the watch making process, or it could be caused by improper cutting machine when they cuts the dial off. Its just my opinion.

I love this watch but a bit disapointed with Zenith that they are slacking on their finishing and QC.


----------



## Kratsmoose

catlike said:


> Here are some quick macro pics of my date window. Sorry - I didn't clean it or use a tripod.
> 
> You will see that the left & right sides are perfect but there is a small smudge or mark on the top & bottom frames. I can live with that as I don't see it normally, but the pics you posted are much worse.
> 
> View attachment 1407750
> View attachment 1407749
> View attachment 1407748
> View attachment 1407747


Are you sure you are seeing a defect? Those "smudges" look very much like a reflection of the date.


----------



## catlike

Kratsmoose said:


> Are you sure you are seeing a defect? Those "smudges" look very much like a reflection of the date.


That is a great point! Hmmm, the surface there is a fairly matt finish, I wouldn't have thought it would reflect but you could be right. Like I said though, not noticeable at all under normal circumstances.......unlike godsrival's.


----------



## godsrival

Here are pictures of the windows date of my second Zenith... Does it looks better than the first one?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunster

I've got the bug for a tri-colour EP 36,000. 
I've a 7.1 inch wrist. 
So the question is 38 or 42? Any advice


----------



## jsj11

sunster said:


> I've got the bug for a tri-colour EP 36,000.
> I've a 7.1 inch wrist.
> So the question is 38 or 42? Any advice


My wrist is larger at 7.5 -7.75 depending in the weather and for me it's 38 all the way, as it is a vintage styled watch and 38 is the perfect size for it as it fits like a 40mm due to the lack of a bezel. I also think the aesthetic of the 42 doesn't look quite right. All about opinions though.


----------



## Fantasio

I agree, made my decision for same reasons. Still you should try and see for yourself at a dealer, check which one is better for you.



jsj11 said:


> for me it's 38 all the way, as it is a vintage styled watch and 38 is the perfect size for it as it fits like a 40mm due to the lack of a bezel. I also think the aesthetic of the 42 doesn't look quite right.


----------



## jsj11

Fantasio said:


> I agree, made my decision for same reasons. Still you should try and see for yourself at a dealer, check which one is better for you.


Yeah good point. I did that and that's how I realised the 38 was better for me. 42 seemed too big, I would have got the 42 if I hadn't tried them on in the flesh, so very glad I did.


----------



## Jaqesq

sunster said:


> I've got the bug for a tri-colour EP 36,000.
> I've a 7.1 inch wrist.
> So the question is 38 or 42? Any advice


I think you could easily go either way, just preference. I have a 7 inch wrist and bought the Original 1969 (38mm version). I think the 42mm tri-color 36000 had only been recently introduced when I was initially contemplating my purchase and it didn't hurt that the 69 was more available (also meaning a better deal could be had.) That said, I also was happy to have something sized a bit more conservatively given my watches were generally getting to the 42-44mm range. Finally, given that I was actually born in 1969, how could I not choose a watch called the "Original 1969"?
With your wrist size either option will suit you fine. Even though I've been gravitating towards larger watches (42-44mm), I have no problem with the 38mm, it doesn't feel small to me at all. As said before, your best course of action would be to try both on if possible and just go with what you like. Good luck!

Wearing mine today...


----------



## sunster

I'm likely to be ordering online as there isn't any dealers near me. I usually wear a 42 with my 7 inch wrist - Rolex exp 2, Speedy pro....but then they have bezels.


----------



## jsj11

Trust me, you wont regret the 38. On a 7 inch wrist it will look perfect.

Check on the net the look of the 42 v the 38, and you will see what i mean about the aesthetics of the 42 looking a little too "forced" to fit the larger case

Good luck whichever you choose, neither will be the wrong decision



sunster said:


> I'm likely to be ordering online as there isn't any dealers near me. I usually wear a 42 with my 7 inch wrist - Rolex exp 2, Speedy pro....but then they have bezels.


----------



## Fantasio

I would make even a bit longer trip to get try the models before making my mind. I'd hate to have second thoughts on an investment like this.

But that's just me...



sunster said:


> I'm likely to be ordering online as there isn't any dealers near me.


----------



## Stonechild

Awesome watch, great choice.


----------



## applebook

This "too small/ too big" debate is really fascinating. On one hand, there are many people (especially on TRF) who keep whining that 40mm is too small for a sports watch, and there's a large group who keep insisting that 42mm is too big and is just a fad. 

IMO, anything in the 36-42mm range is here to stay. The most historic watches ever made - Sub/GMT, Datejust/Explorer, Seamaster 300, Moonwatch, some Calatrava models, 1969, etc. - are all in the sweet 36-42mm spot. 

Anything over 42mm might very well be a fad because there aren't many iconic watches prior to the '90s in this size.


----------



## mburhan

Beautiful watch!

IMHO a 'must have' chrono - this and the Speedy Pro (I'm biased). Who needs a Daytona when you can pick up something this gorgeous for half the price 

On a related note: Can anyone recommend a Zenith AD in or around (West) London? Please PM me.


----------



## moumouma

Hi jsj11 this is a fabulous looking strap! What's the brand and size? It looks like a curved end but it could be the angle tricking me...


----------



## Watchmeister321

Jaqesq said:


> I think you could easily go either way, just preference. I have a 7 inch wrist and bought the Original 1969 (38mm version). I think the 42mm tri-color 36000 had only been recently introduced when I was initially contemplating my purchase and it didn't hurt that the 69 was more available (also meaning a better deal could be had.) That said, I also was happy to have something sized a bit more conservatively given my watches were generally getting to the 42-44mm range. Finally, given that I was actually born in 1969, how could I not choose a watch called the "Original 1969"?
> With your wrist size either option will suit you fine. Even though I've been gravitating towards larger watches (42-44mm), I have no problem with the 38mm, it doesn't feel small to me at all. As said before, your best course of action would be to try both on if possible and just go with what you like. Good luck!
> 
> Wearing mine today...
> View attachment 1418851


Lovely piece!


----------



## Knisse

Watchmeister321 said:


> Lovely piece!


Very true, except that it belongs on a leather strap ;-)
I am still debating whether i prefer this over the Jaeger lecoultre reserve de marche as they are about par in price and both somewhat dress watches with a twist.


----------



## Jaqesq

Knisse said:


> Very true, except that it belongs on a leather strap ;-)
> I am still debating whether i prefer this over the Jaeger lecoultre reserve de marche as they are about par in price and both somewhat dress watches with a twist.


Anything JLC is usually pretty attractive...at least to me. However, the 1969 was a great piece when I had it, especially because of the variety of things I could put it on, whether that be the bracelet, OEM brown strap, black gator, ostrich, grey leather, any number of NATOs, etc. It really looked good on so many different things. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Knisse

Jaqesq said:


> Anything JLC is usually pretty attractive...at least to me. However, the 1969 was a great piece when I had it, especially because of the variety of things I could put it on, whether that be the bracelet, OEM brown strap, black gator, ostrich, grey leather, any number of NATOs, etc. It really looked good on so many different things. Good luck with your decision.


Can i ask, why did you part with it?


----------



## Jaqesq

Knisse said:


> Can i ask, why did you part with it?


My wandering eye usually gets me in trouble. I'm on the "one in...one out" plan so when I see something that catches my eye whatever is currently in my collection is usually at risk. Some pieces I miss more than others and the 1969 is definitely high on the "miss" list.


----------



## Fantasio

So what came in when 1969 went out? b-)



Jaqesq said:


> My wandering eye usually gets me in trouble. I'm on the "one in...one out" plan so when I see something that catches my eye whatever is currently in my collection is usually at risk. Some pieces I miss more than others and the 1969 is definitely high on the "miss" list.


----------



## Jaqesq

Fantasio said:


> So what came in when 1969 went out? b-)


This is the one that caused my breakup. I'm still trying to figure out which will be my next Zenith.


----------



## franco60

I grew some ginormous balls last night and ordered the 1969 :8mm WITHOUT trying them on. A bit balsy for near $5K purchase, but really took everyone's forum posts to heart. I'm out of tow. With only 8 watches to compare with, none of which resemble the 38mm slim bezel of the EP. My wrist is about 7 1/8 inch. Two main reasons. 1) tried on a Movado Datron HS 360 that's 38mm and has same movement and loved it. 2) had to go with the more vintage vibe. If I wanted a new style piece, could have gone with something different. Mine's 3-4 weeks through GM dealer so will definitely enjoy it when it comes.


----------



## franco60

franco60 said:


> I grew some ginormous balls last night and ordered the 1969 :8mm WITHOUT trying them on. A bit balsy for near $5K purchase, but really took everyone's forum posts to heart. I'm out of tow. With only 8 watches to compare with, none of which resemble the 38mm slim bezel of the EP. My wrist is about 7 1/8 inch. Two main reasons. 1) tried on a Movado Datron HS 360 that's 38mm and has same movement and loved it. 2) had to go with the more vintage vibe. If I wanted a new style piece, could have gone with something different. Mine's 3-4 weeks through GM dealer so will definitely enjoy it when it comes.


Every time I say how watch OCD I'm NOT, I do something OCD! I'm 2 weeks into my (supposed) 3-5 week wait for my 38mm EP 1969 on leather and noticed the same model with bracelet for $200 more from same GM dealer. Even though I knew I'd likely wear it on leather/gator, the relatively modest differential seemed a pretty good value, especially if I were to ever resell it, and you never know, I might like the bracelet. Couldn't resist calling them on off chance they had the bracelet model in stock, no luck there. However, customer service was very nice (less noticeable sigh when I couldn't readily find my customer number ), cancelled my order and gave me a $50 discount! Not bad customer service guys - special ordered watch, ended up canceling and hassling them with new order, and they gave unsolicited discount in new order. Ooookay, I'll take it. The only bummer is my wait time now tolls from beginning projection of 3-5 weeks due to special order. The nice part of that is the umpteen watches I'm selling to fund this will be sold by the time my credit card is charged. The one thing I noticed in pics and youtube review if the 1969 EP tri-color is the bracelet has impeccable Rolex quality fit and finish. IMO, one quick and easy way to discern quality in manufacturing is essentially zero tolerances in bracelet to case fit. After 22 years my Rolex bracelet is still perfect fit.

So, wrist shots for me will be awhile. I'm crossing my fingers this item is easier for them to source out of blind luck.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

